# RIP Hunter



## NNY (Feb 2, 2006)

Well a few months ago one of our adult rats Squee died... now his brother Hunter has died aged 2 1/2 years. Died in his sleep last night. RIP Hunter


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

man, poor little thing


----------



## Elaphe (Jul 17, 2006)

RIP hunter


----------



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

sorry to hear about your Rat  Its never easy losing a pet but at least he went peacefully in his sleep 

R.I.P. Hunter.


----------



## Lesley M (Oct 17, 2006)

absolutely... peacefully. Sorry to hear  RIP Hunter


----------



## pixie_bex (Jul 1, 2006)

xx


----------



## leila (Jul 26, 2006)

tombraider said:


> sorry to hear about your Rat  Its never easy losing a pet but at least he went peacefully in his sleep
> 
> R.I.P. Hunter.




Awww thats so true maxine, really sorry for your loss! RIP little guy!


----------

